# Introducing Firemark's Frontier Gun Runner



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Pedigree: Firemark's Frontier Gun Runner

He is currently 12wks and is working his way through Here (60-40 immediate response but does come upon call) Sit is started, retrieving to hand of his own choice, drop, and hold are coming along nicely.

Well back to working on "fun" obedience.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like he is doing great. Looking forward to some pictures of your boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely can't go wrong with that pedigree! Can't wait to see pictures and hear how he's doing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Off to a good start! Welcome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like he's doing great! Welcome


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats and hold on! Gonna be a wild ride from the spark in his eye!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

sterregold he is full of vinegar and found his lungs last night. He is keeping the old dog busy and making her play quite a bit. Thankfully he is a food driven puppy, so it makes the obedience and praise easy to do. I've been pretty close to Guelph, was over in London probably 8 years ago.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, so you're the one that beat me to him! I contacted Melanie about your guy and she told me he was going to Alaska. Very nice, congratulations and good luck, he should be a fun one to train! Hope to see you at a hunt test or obedience trial someday.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Laura, 
Do you know Doug Shade on Sauvie Island?
He will more than likely head down there for the winter. I'd feel bad about getting him first but somebody else got the one I tried for back in early December.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AKGOLD said:


> Laura,
> Do you know Doug Shade on Sauvie Island?
> He will more than likely head down there for the winter. I'd feel bad about getting him first but somebody else got the one I tried for back in early December.


Yes, I know Doug. Great guy and awesome trainer. Breeze was with him for a while going through force fetch (I can do it, but with my work schedule at the time, consistancy was an issue). Don't feel bad, it looks like we will have enough boys that I can keep one of Breezes' pups so it worked out fine after all. She had 5 boys and 1 girl. Pedigree: Blue X Breeze


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

I have seen that pedigree before, did you list it on RTF? Well if you are possibly looking for a pup come the fall, Doug currently is handling my Piper and I have already contacted Glenda Brown about Bart Your Porjay's great grandpa. Although, Doug and Kim have made mention of breeding her to Stanley.


John


----------

